# Tests and check ups



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is an older thread but has some good info in it. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html

You may want to to go to the AAHA's website to see if there are any updates.


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you appreciated! Gonna take a look and read it.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is an older thread but has some good info in it.
> 
> https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html
> 
> You may want to to go to the AAHA's website to see if there are any updates.


----------

